# Stanmore cycling club



## Praf (14 Mar 2015)

*Stanmore's Bombay Bicycle Club on the hunt for new members*






Keen cyclists wanted for club

A cycling club is calling for more people to get on their bikes and join them this year.

The Bombay Bicycle Club, based in Stanmore, is due to start road cycle training from March 29 to September 27 and hopes more members will sign up.

The club, known as the BBC by members, runs regular cycling tours of 30 to 40 miles from Belmont Circle to destinations including Windsor Castle and Richmond Park.

Anyone who can already cycle around 20 miles and wants to increase their fitness and motivation can sign up to the free club. This invite is open to anyone in the local community, everyone is welcome!!

*Mod Edit:* Email address removed. Please simply reply here.


----------

